# [résolu] probleme maintien connection adsl

## dcro

je viens d'installer le driver eciadsl 0.7 sur une Gentoo toute neuve

La connection se fait tres bien

ping correct

des que j'essaie d'acceder au net la connection se coupe

la reconnection se fait bien mais impossible de faire quoi se soi ca coupe à répétition

a la connection j'ai un message d'erreur (il ne trouve pas usb-uhci) mais il se connecte quand meme (j'ai uhci.o), jen'ai pas trouve usb-uhci dans les option de mon kernel (2.4.20)

dans /var/log/syslog j'ai un modem hangup

par ailleurs ma connection marche tres bien sous win2kLast edited by dcro on Sun Apr 13, 2003 7:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ghoti

 *dcro wrote:*   

> jen'ai pas trouve usb-uhci dans les option de mon kernel (2.4.20)

 

Dans la section "USB support", c'est l'option "UHCI (Intel PIIX4, VIA, ...) support".

----------

## dcro

je sais mais ce choix n'existe pas j'ai les 3 autres mais celui-la !

ehci

ohci

uhci mais pas celui que tu cite

j'ai un noyau gento 2.4.20 r2

----------

## DuF

```
 <*>   UHCI Alternate Driver (JE) support 
```

Avec ça ça devrait marcher !

Si tu le mets en module, n'oublie d'ajouter une entrée dans ton /etc/modules.autoload !

----------

## dcro

c'est celui que je j'utilise mais ca marche pas. 

je ne sais pas quel est le probleme !

----------

## ghoti

 *dcro wrote:*   

> j'ai les 3 autres mais celui-la !
> 
> j'ai un noyau gento 2.4.20 r2

 Etrange. J'ai la version r1 et il y figure bien. Aurait-il disparu entre r1 et r2 ?

Peux-tu trouver des sources "usb-uhci.*" dans /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb ?

Si oui, vérifie ton fichier /usr/src/linux/.config : tu devrais y trouver 2 options qu'il faut configurer ainsi avant de compiler :

CONFIG_USB_UHCI=m

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT is not set

----------

## dcro

J'ai verifié pas de source de usb-uhci pour :

2.4.20 r1

2.4.20 r2

ainsi que 2.4.20 (version vanilla)

je viens d'installer vanilla-sources : meme probleme des que je fait un requete http ca deconnecte

----------

## dcro

desole j'ai regardé trop vite ils y sont !

----------

## dcro

En fait au depart sur les 3 noyaux que j'ai testé j'avais la config suivante :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> < >   UHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support (EXPERIMENTAL)
> 
> <*>   UHCI Alternate Driver (JE) support
> ...

 

il a fallu que je decoche la ligne cochée pour avoir tous les choix et sélectionner la bonne ligne.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> < >   UHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support (EXPERIMENTAL)
> 
> <*>   UHCI (Intel PIIX4, VIA, ...) support
> ...

 

Maintenant tout fonctionne, y a plus qu'a configurer iptables

----------

